# Epic Rap Battles of History



## Devin (Dec 27, 2012)

So there's this series for those of you don't know on Youtube called "Epic Rap Battles of History". They place famous icons in a battle of rap, and then asks the viewers at the end who won. Anyone else enjoy this series?

​
​​


----------



## loco365 (Dec 27, 2012)

I once watched one of these in a hospital waiting room.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2012)

I've seen one or two of their videos. I haven't really payed much attention to them though.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Dec 27, 2012)

Watched them all! Microsoft vs Apple one has to be my favorite. XD Need to see what their newest one is...


----------



## ouch123 (Dec 27, 2012)

I saw this a while back. Among the ones I've watched, my favorite was Hawking vs. Einstein. Incidentally, the last time I checked, the most one-sided battle was Beethoven vs. Beiber (point Beethoven) and the closest was Wright brothers vs. Mario brothers (Wright won by 3 votes, out of 3000+ votes total).


----------



## Satangel (Dec 27, 2012)

I've seen a few yeah. Good stuff, quite funny. Maybe I'll subscribe again, see what they have atm.


----------



## Terenigma (Dec 27, 2012)

I thought the wright brothers destroyed the mario bros personally, i think the closest one i saw was bruce lee vs clint eastwood. However, my fave has to be robins rap in the middle of the batman vs sherlock holmes battle xD


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 27, 2012)

A friend of mine loves these to death and tries to get everyone to watch them. I personally don't find them that funny, some of it is kinda meh.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 27, 2012)

I really love that beat in the Apple PC video.

The one I watched was Obama vs Romney with Abraham Lincoln. (And I just found out that Nice Peter played Abe, I LOVE NICE PETER!!!!)

Kind of off topic: some of my fav old songs by him, this is years old:

smoke that weed


Spoiler




I fell asleep on her boobs


Spoiler




Put Your coat on


Spoiler





He had this one song where he did a much better version, acoustic and guitars and drums of that song by Lil Jon - Get Low, but it was only done on a comedy podcasts and he hasn't been able to release it for legal reasons.

Shit sorry, I'm just a huge fan of Nice Peter and didn't know he was still doing stuff.


----------



## weavile001 (Dec 27, 2012)

i prefer the justin bibier vs. ludwig van beethoven


----------



## injected11 (Dec 29, 2012)

I stumbled across the Einstein vs Hawking one when I was searching for something else a few months ago, and thought it was kinda good. Saw "Mr .T vs Mr. Rogers" in the related videos, laughed at my childhood, and then continued watching them. They're pretty good, and I'm always looking forward to more. I thought the recent Bruce Lee vs Clint Eastwood was really good. Other decent ones include Leonidas vs Master Chief, Sinatra vs Freddy Mercury, and pretty much all of the female battles.


----------

